# [SOLVED] ASUS P6X58D-E Won't Boot



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

I just installed:
ASUS P6X58D-E
Intel Core i7-930
OCZ 8gb(2x4gb) PC3 10666

So my problem is that Windows won't boot. I'm running Windows 7 and it gets to the point where it says 'Starting Windows' and the colourful things start moving around. But after about two seconds of them moving, they freeze, then a blue screen flashes and it reboots. (The blue screen says 'A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer. Blah, blah, blah.) I don't know if this has anything to do with the fact that it says there's no HDDs when it does the system check thing before booting Windows(despite seeing both HDDs in the BIOS).

I tried the disabling the Marvell IDE thing and now it skips the screen telling me I have no HDDs, but freezes at the same point into booting.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ASUS P6X58D-E Won't Boot*

Very possibly a power issue or a short. Brand & Model of the GPU and PSU?
Did you bench test before installing in the case?
Did you use a standoff for every mounting hole (mo more-no less) in the Mobo?
Remove 1 of the RAM sticks and see how it goes.


----------



## Sydewayz (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: ASUS P6X58D-E Won't Boot*

Any luck on this issue? 
Hey, I am having same exact issue with ASUS P6X58D Premium with i7.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ASUS P6X58D-E Won't Boot*

the i7-930 is a TRI channel memory specification / not a dual stick ?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227642


----------



## MoonShadow_1AU (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: ASUS P6X58D-E Won't Boot*

This happened to me tonight on a P6X58D Premium board. What I found was the Marvell 9123 controller was not found in the BIOD !!!!!!!

What I did to fix this was


Enter BIOS and disable the Marvell 9123 Controller (mine was set to IDE)
Restart machine (Win7 had no further issues)
Downloaded the latest BIOS (being the SAME one I already had installed)
Installed the BIOS (ver 1002)
Rebooted OK to Win7
Reboot and enter BIOS and re-enable the Marvell 9123 controller (IDE Mode)
Reboot to Win7 (all back to normal)

I MAY have been able to disable the Marvell 9123 controller and re-enable it with the same result (but I forgot to try that :upset: )


----------



## MoonShadow_1AU (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: ASUS P6X58D-E Won't Boot*

Should have read the first post better. This also happened to me (kind of) until I loaded Win7 on a SATA II disk and updated the BIOS (the shipped version was 4 behind the current !!)


----------



## Sydewayz (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: ASUS P6X58D-E Won't Boot*

Hmmm... Now its worse. I cant get the computer to power on at all. The board's two lights are on, but no response to the power button? Should I just try a new power supply? 

Also, the power supply will work on my other computer. (lower power demand though)


----------

